# Taco Bell founder dies



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.azcentral.com/business/articles...-dies18-ON.html

Interesting story.


----------



## humner (Jan 19, 2010)

the creator of Gumbi died too!


----------



## rudy (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried Taco Bell once in college because I had a coupon. It was gross. Haven't eaten there since. We lovingly call it Taco Smell.

It is an interesting story... from rags to riches... only in America.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

My dad is the only person I know that has never had Taco Bell. Ever.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Have you explained to him what he has been missing?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ Have you explained to him what he has been missing?


It's hard to describe good things about Taco Bell to him as he doesn't often find himself drunk at 2 am looking for munchies.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ Have you explained to him what he has been missing?
> ...


I got to thinking about it the other day and I've probably been to Taco Bell about 5 times since I graduated college. I think you just nailed the reason why.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, it has limited application, but it is the freakin' nectar of the gods at 2 am when you are drunk.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 21, 2010)

I eat there twice evry weekend. We love their food.

We call it Toxic Hell.


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2010)

I could eat the chicken burritos and chicken soft tacos every day until I die and be a happy man.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Yeah, it has limited application, but it is the freakin' nectar of the gods at 2 am when you are drunk.


Kinda like White Castle. Never been in one sober.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it has limited application, but it is the freakin' nectar of the gods at 2 am when you are drunk.
> ...


I have. I like sliders.

I like the idea of Taco Bell, but I'm disappointed every time I eat there sober. The food is just so underwhelming.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone tried their "Drive thru Diet" tacos yet? I was curious to try them but I am wondering if they are like mini tacos and that's why they have less fat and calories.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


I typically enjoy it when I eat there since it's only about once a year, but the weird thing to me is that everything tastes the same. I don't think I can even tell the difference between their chicken and their beef.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

The "meat" is just a spice delivery device.


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The "meat" is just a spice delivery device.



It's just not a chicken burrito without thirteen packets of hot sauce on it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 21, 2010)

For some reason, I get the screaming shits every time I eat there sober. When I'm drunk as a skunk, no problem. Maybe the alcohol in my stomach kills all the parasitic organisms that are living on the chicken/beef.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to not be able to leave the restaurant without shitting. But I have stabilized recently.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Anyone tried their "Drive thru Diet" tacos yet? I was curious to try them but I am wondering if they are like mini tacos and that's why they have less fat and calories.


I have. They are pretty good. It is basically a regular taco where they replace the cheese with a onion/tomato/parsley mix seasoned with a little vinegar. Better than the regular taco at the same price.

They used to be called fresco tacos before they went with the diet angle.


----------



## MGX (Jan 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The "meat" is just a spice delivery device.


As a former employee I can tell you this: the menu explicitly states the items as "beef" taco or "beef" burrito. However the stuff comes in very large bags labeled simply as "meat". Beef comes from cows, but meat can come from any animal. Also the beans look like corn flakes before hot water is added.

Even with uppity chains like Qdoba and Chipotle, I still love Taco Bell- mystery meat and all. After recently having had Chipotle, South Park seem accurate.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

MGX said:


> After recently having had Chipotle, South Park seem accurate.


I've never had that problem with Chipotle, Qdoba, Moe's, or Baja Fresh.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 21, 2010)

Get well soon, Glen W. Bell, Jr.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Get well soon, Glen W. Bell, Jr.


I don't think they've found a cure for dead yet.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 21, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/business/articles...-dies18-ON.html
> Interesting story.


It is indeed interesting. An example of creativity and that, in some ocassions, hard work really pays.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 21, 2010)

Very interesting...Didnt realize Bell came from the founder's name...


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 21, 2010)

Taco Bell could take the edge off of many a hangover back in the day; but my colon always had the last word.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Very interesting...Didnt realize Bell came from the founder's name...


He's just lucky his last name wasn't Finkelstein or something.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> TranspoVA said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting...Didnt realize Bell came from the founder's name...
> ...



or Schmaco


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 22, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > TranspoVA said:
> ...


Or Blow.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Get well soon, Glen W. Bell, Jr.
> ...


Sure they have. It's called life. All we gotta do is do what we can to make life (  ) and maybe he'll come out of his "dead" diagnosis.

Alright everybody, when you get home from work today, go to your significant other and explain that we need to bring Mr. Glen back to the living. And the only way to do that is have lots and lots of life-giving love-making (or whatever women like to call it).


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 22, 2010)

So my wife and I when we were newly married decided one day, "hey, let's go to Long John Silver's - we haven't been there in a long time".

You know when you walk into a restaurant and SLIDE up to the front register because there is so much grease on the floor? Yeah, that kind of feeling.

Get behind the one guy in line to order (a big guy), and he's talking with the man behind the counter like they know each other. He says something like the following:

MAN: "So, you seen 'Joe' lately, I haven't seen him in a while?"

KID: "Oh, you didn't hear about 'Joe'?"

MAN: "No, what happened?"

KID: "Joe had a massive heart attack and died."

MAN: "Really, that's horrible, he was only in his 40's. I'll miss him, I used to see him in here EVERY DAY."

Every day.

Every.

Day.

We've never been back.

Oh, and I like a few things off of Taco Hell's menu, but only go maybe once every 4-6 months.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

I like me some Long John Silver's, but I've probably eaten it 5 times in the past 10 years. We really don't eat fast food much at all. I'd say at the most we'll eat fast food once every 4 months.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to eat LJS about once a month, but since I changed my eating habits, it literally makes me ill. I ate it last weekend, and I thought I was going to hoark. I like the taste of it, but the grease just doesn't agree with me any more.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't eat anything that lives in the water. Tastes nasty to me.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2010)

MIAF made salmon last night. Sort of. It WAS salmon, until her internet addiction resulted in my kitchen filling with fish-scented smoke and a salmon briquette. End result: I ended up mourning the death of Taco Bell's founder with a 5 gallon bucket of "Fire" sauce, and chicken soft tacos/chicken burritos.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I don't eat anything that lives in the water. Tastes nasty to me.


my roommate used to say he didn't eat anything that swam in it's own feces.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2010)

^ That cuts out pig products though!

Think of the bacon!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2010)

My father in law used to work for gold kist ( chicken) he sAid they had a huge contract with taco bell, not for chicken breast, wings, etc but that taco bell bought 100% of their chicken gizzards!

I still love the place and eat there at least once a week.


----------



## klk (Jan 22, 2010)

Taco bell 4th meal is awesome!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 22, 2010)

This is very sad. To commemorate the event, I went to Taco bell and had three tacos and a bean burrito, and then erected a monument to Mr. Bell.

In my toilet.

Three times so far.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 25, 2010)

I had it Sunday after reading this thread, however no triple monuments were built that day. I as actually surprised, it was better than I remembered. Or maybe it was because I had been called into work on a Sunday, had worked 6 hours through lunch and was about to pass out due to hunger / low blood sugar.


----------



## klk (Jan 26, 2010)

I also got taco bell after reading this thread. It was quite tasty!


----------

